# Lake front project



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Not sure about waves but they are used alot in water applications. The county I live in just bid out 4 stream bank resotration projects using them. That is how I found out about them. 

http://www.redi-rock.com/how-to-build-bridge-abutments-segmental-retaining-wall-blocks.htm


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

burntside bob said:


> just charge them for your time and material no fixed bid price.


I agree with this and do that alot myself. This way you are not locked into a guarantee.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

That might be the way we go. I have talked with some of the other excavators around here and they have said bench it, place large concrete, beat it in and then spray a few loads of concrete skiddy to lock it in. Cover with topsoil and seed. I guess it works well from what they say. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Just wanted to update, we got the job. Contract signing tomorrow and work should start around the end of may. I'll post some pics as we go.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

A few pics of the job


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

A few more


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

nice pics. looks like it was a good job.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

The first couple hours were pretty scary, I won't lie, but after we got three or four loads of material in there I was right at home.


----------

